# Marshmallow plushie peeps



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw the link to these and thought they were cute.......so I decided to give them a try......they are fun to make ........and a good way to use up some of those small pieces of fleece......this is the link https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_0...tOTA0YmVmNDk0MjI1/edit?hl=en&authkey=COybmd8P

bopeep


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Aw, cute. Now if you could make some matching chick peeps.....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are too cute! Those would be good for Easter baskets for the kids and niece/nephew!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks........
I think she has a pattern for the chicks....I need to go see......
I think they will go good in the Easter basket.......
bopeep


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was thinking that a little larger they'd make nice dog toys.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

They are so cute! You did an excellent job. :bow::goodjob: I tried to make some a couple of years ago and just about went nuts sewing around all those curves.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks........
bopeep


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I love these! This will be our first Easter on the farm, and the grandbabies are 1 1/2 and 2 1/2. I'll have to make some of these to add to the fun of the day!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I do want to make these for two infants. Is there a particular filler I should use? Am having trouble with fillers coming thru materials. s. Oh and thanks for putting this up !


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

sapphira said:


> I do want to make these for two infants. Is there a particular filler I should use? Am having trouble with fillers coming thru materials. s. Oh and thanks for putting this up !


 I get mine from Walmart....I use Poly-fil by Fairfield.....I haven't had any problems with it..........


----------

